# age when u can tell gender



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how old chickens are when you can start to tell if they are roo or hen?


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Depends on breed. With mine i knew at around 5 weeks boys combs bigger redder


----------



## Laine21 (Jan 11, 2013)

We have been 100% accurate with Pekin bantams as they hatch. The boys definitely have the start of a tiny comb.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. I have an assorted mix. Dont know exactly what all kinds i have as yet. They are almost 2 months old. They havent started getting the comb yet. I appreciate your comments so much.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

If you post pictures a lot of ppl are very helpful here! I am still learning though. I have two GLW that are still up for a debate at almost 11 weeks!


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I tried to take some pics yesterday but turned out fuzzy so gonna try today again and i will def be looking for a "comb" more closely....i have about 27 and its so hard to tell with them running all over the place....lol...thanks you guys


----------

